# Do you shoot with both eyes opened? Or one closed?



## NaturalFork

​
*One eye open? Or both eyes open? *

Both Open13762.27%One closed8337.73%


----------



## NaturalFork

Seems like the obvious answer it to shoot with both eyes opened however I was wondering if everyone shot like this. I shoot both eyes open as I like to see "through" the fork.


----------



## HopefulHunter

I am presently experimenting with firing (still trying to find a firing style that works best for me, but I fire a rifle and a bow with both eyes open so would expect this also.

Eddie.


----------



## mckee

i shoot with both styles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I only have one, but back in the day I always kept both eyes open, even when shooting with a scope. In my late 40s, my left eye became far-sighted and my right near-sighted. I could actually focus on the sights and the target at the same time. For my last rifle qualification, at 52, I fired expert with an M-16.


----------



## Ry-shot

i do not aim so i just look at the target , the forks are no aiming point for me and i just let go when it feels right , both eyes open for me.


----------



## NaturalFork

Ry-shot said:


> i do not aim so i just look at the target , the forks are no aiming point for me and i just let go when it feels right , both eyes open for me.


----------



## Ry-shot

NaturalFork said:


> i do not aim so i just look at the target , the forks are no aiming point for me and i just let go when it feels right , both eyes open for me.











[/quote]
whats that meant to mean ?


----------



## jskeen

I shoot slingshot, bow, pistol and iron sited rifle's with both eyes open. I shoot a rifle with a scope or peep sights with my left eye closed, but only use those in a situation where I have unlimited time and a controlled shooting environment. I use tip off mounts on my hunting rifles so the iron sights are available. They are zeroed at 100 yards and the scope at 250. For a heavy sniper (50 cal or 338 lapua) the zero range is predetermined based on expected terrain, target characteristics and mission parameters. It is often included in the pre mission briefings and field verified immediately prior to deployment. Typical values would range from 500 to 1500 yards for anti-personnel missions.


----------



## AJW

This is interesting in that it makes me question existing definitions of shooting and I think these definitions should be based on eye activity.

For example to shooting truly instinctively, you should have both eyes closed. Now that's instinctive. To just shoot without aiming you can have one or more eyes open but not looking at the target because that's what an aimers do, they have one or more eyes open and stare at the target.

Now you have some meaningful definitions.


----------



## lightgeoduck

AJW said:


> This is interesting in that it makes me question existing definitions of shooting and I think these definitions should be based on eye activity.
> 
> For example to shooting truly instinctively, you should have both eyes closed. Now that's instinctive. To just shoot without aiming you can have one or more eyes open but not looking at the target because that's what an aimers do, they have one or more eyes open and stare at the target.
> 
> Now you have some meaningful definitions.


I think the question of this thread is defined quite well.









I voted both eyes opened.


----------



## -SRS-45-

wow I thought every one shot 1 eye closed. Its not occured to me to try both open, I'll give it a try


----------



## -SRS-45-

Ry-shot said:


> i do not aim so i just look at the target , the forks are no aiming point for me and i just let go when it feels right , both eyes open for me.











[/quote]
whats that meant to mean ?








[/quote]

Lol its been one of those debates a few times now... its one that always ends hidiously so is best not to touch with a 40ft barge pole.


----------



## Ry-shot

NaturalFork said:


> i do not aim so i just look at the target , the forks are no aiming point for me and i just let go when it feels right , both eyes open for me.











[/quote]
if you have a problem with me say it now .


----------



## Beanflip

I try to do it both ways. One eye mostly though. That is most consistent for me. If I have both open and am not shooting where I want or think I should be. Then I check myself by preparing to shoot with both but squinting with my left. (sling in the left hand) As I explain this I realize I have some eye and eye dominance issues. So, I will vote one eye open for now.


----------



## strikewzen

both eye open but one eye half blind, does that count lol


----------



## Ry-shot

NaturalFork said:


> i do not aim so i just look at the target , the forks are no aiming point for me and i just let go when it feels right , both eyes open for me.











[/quote]


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Whoa there Ry-shot tone it down a bit buddy









BTW I shoot with both eyes open


----------



## Beanflip

strikewzen said:


> both eye open but one eye half blind, does that count lol


 One and a half!







But that's just when i am checking one eye vs. both open Doctor Strikewzen







This thread is making me think through my techniques. And that is good.


----------



## Ry-shot

slingshot_sniper said:


> Whoa there Ry-shot tone it down a bit buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I shoot with both eyes open


LOL


----------



## M.J

One eye closed.
I've experimented with both open but just can't do it.
Interestingly, I shot the other day with a hooded sweatshirt on and it was covering the eye I usually close (it was raining). If I kept that eye open but covered I seemed to shoot better. I hope Jack Koehler sees this topic. At the tournament he had tape on his glasses for some reason relating to sight picture.
Obvious answer: shoot with an eyepatch, like a pirate!


----------



## Beanflip

M_J said:


> One eye closed.
> I've experimented with both open but just can't do it.
> Interestingly, I shot the other day with a hooded sweatshirt on and it was covering the eye I usually close (it was raining). If I kept that eye open but covered I seemed to shoot better. I hope Jack Koehler sees this topic. At the tournament he had tape on his glasses for some reason relating to sight picture.
> Obvious answer: shoot with an eyepatch, like a pirate!


 AAARRRRRRRG matey!


----------



## ZDP-189

One eye suits shooters who aim relative to a fork tip or other aim point. Two eyes suits instinctive shooters or people who aim along a projected line from the top band in a gangster-butterfly manner.


----------



## M.J

ZDP-189 said:


> One eye suits shooters who aim relative to a fork tip or other aim point. Two eyes suits instinctive shooters or people who aim along a projected line from the top band in a gangster-butterfly manner.


I wouldn't want to mess with a gangster butterfly! Flit around and then pop a cap in your ass!


----------



## fishjunkie

i have to shoot with one eye open other wise i will all ways shoot to the left way left


----------



## bullseyeben!

Dont think me neighbours like it when i shut one eye lol.. two eyes for me mate


----------



## SlingGal

Both eyes open for me, and its funny that my dominant eye is the worst of the two.


----------



## lightgeoduck

SlingGal said:


> Both eyes open for me, and its funny that my dominant eye is the worst of the two.


Funny. Now THAT's a first... must be a challenge for you to have your primary focal point "out of focus"









LGD


----------



## me :-B

both open.i cant close my right eye without closing my left, and when i close my left eye my right eye partially closes so its hard to see.so even if i wanted to shoot with one eye closed i couldnt.


----------



## pop shot

shooting slingshots I shoot both open gangsta so i can see through the fork tip i use for an aiming reference. if i close one and i need to adjust my range or windage upwind toward my dominant eye, the fork tip blocks the target. if my eye's open i can see through the tip, and adjust for range accordingly when the target would be blocked by the fork. and my anchor stays the same for long shots


----------



## SilentRobo

I shoot with both eyes open i find it easier that way!


----------



## RedRubber

I have to shoot with one eye closed or just ignore my left eye. I had lens transplants, one eye is set for close the eye is set for far. works out fine.

RR


----------



## Leи

I have both eyes open


----------



## Hrawk

Shoot with one eye open
gripping your pouches tight

Exit light 
Enter night 
Take my hand 
We're off to never never-land


----------



## Aras

one eye open because the slinshot I am aiming with doubles


----------



## 3putter3

both eyes closed.


----------



## M.J

3putter3 said:


> both eyes closed.


----------



## Incomudro

ZDP-189 said:


> One eye suits shooters who aim relative to a fork tip or other aim point. Two eyes suits instinctive shooters or people who aim along a projected line from the top band in a gangster-butterfly manner.


I've always shot instinctively, so both eyes open for me.
I've been watching some videos of card cutting and such, and I'm going to give aiming off of the forks a try.
I've got to close one eye for this or I can't focus on the fork and the target simultaneously.


----------



## K1ng Edward

It never occurred to me to shoot with both eyes open until I read the question here!

I tried it, and it's working well! Funny the things you never think about until someone asks!

Great topic, thanks


----------



## Hoosier

Started out with both eyes open,then found that I coud do better with one eye closed.


----------



## sling-N-bb

i discovered both eyes open about a week ago, and dont know how i shot without both eyes opened...lol


----------



## Ratatoskr

I shoot with one closed, but that's just my archer background.


----------



## hawk2009

Both closed


----------



## Vekta

I shoot with both eyes open. I look where I want to shoot and draw up to my ear. It seems to self-center itself that way. I keep the target in focus and my fork tips kind of blur. It's sort of like the sight picture you get on a handgun with solid black rear sights and a bright dot on the front post.


----------



## AKLEIN

Both eyes open, once on a cold windy day i had put my hood on, but the hood was quite stiff and slipped while shooting/aiming in front of my left eye and couldn't hit the target, removed my hood and started hitting again.


----------



## THWACK!

I'm known to do a whole bunch of bullshootin', but that's with my mouth open and my mind closed.


----------



## Sharkman

Both eyes open for me. But now that I think about it I shoot rifle with one eye closed (fired expert for 20 years) and pistol with both eyes open. I think I'm going to try shooting ss with one eye closed. It might help my accuracy.


----------



## WILD BILL

One close on all but the Diablo II (both opened)


----------



## 3danman

I prefer one eye closed. In archery your dominate eye looks down the shaft of the arrow at the target. I tried to apply this same method to slingshooting and it works fine.

3DM


----------



## All Buns Glazing

strikewzen said:


> both eye open but one eye half blind, does that count lol


+1 for me. Exactly the same.

Also, are there any people who shoot both eyes closed? Kinda Zatoichi style?


----------



## Hrawk

All Buns Glazing said:


> Also, are there any people who shoot both eyes closed? Kinda Zatoichi style?


Some of my recent target scores would indicate that I do


----------



## RockinRabbit

I believe when I release both eyes are generally open aswell with a quick shot. Iif I'm aiming for a momment I will close one eye if just for a sec. Always have don't know why!


----------



## KennyCannon

At 10 meters I shoot with 1 eye open. Bigger targets further out (like the woods shoot in PA) I shoot one eye open.

25 meters and out I shoot with both open.


----------



## philly

I shoot instinctive with a vertical fork, both eyes open always.
philly


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Close one eye, put you thumb infront of a target. It covers it up, but when you open the other eye you can see the target again. I line up with one eye closed, but open the other to shoot. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband

I now shoot with both open. Been doing this a month-so far so good. Before that,I always closed one eye ( the left ) and ran the band down to the target with the right eye. Flatband


----------



## Shooter4829

i shoot both ways. when im using the forks to aim i will shut my left eye. when i use my pfs (point and shoot) i keep both eye's open, however today i started to shut 1 eye using the pickle fork shooter and seem to be more accurate.


----------



## ifix

Both open.
if i want to aim with my sight i close one eye but i rarely do this, especially for lower energy shots with the rubber half drawn. after a few shots I get a feel of where to keep my front hand for a particular distance. when I extend my left arm at the back as well, for more energy, muscle memory aiming stops working for me and I try to aim by looking at the direction the band is pointing. at this point I may close one eye. again, the the deflection part is simple but I usually miss on the elevation part. even when I think I've corrected for the error in elevation on the previous shot I usually still shoot the same hight over or under the target as before.


----------



## M.J

Flatband said:


> I now shoot with both open. Been doing this a month-so far so good. Before that,I always closed one eye ( the left ) and ran the band down to the target with the right eye. Flatband


Same here now.
I started shooting both eyes open after the Summer Nats in June and have been doing it ever since. It took a while to adjust but now I'm much happier and more consistent shooting this way.


----------



## Whip Lash

From what I can hit, I suspect I actually close my eyes when I shoot. Lol.


----------



## capnjoe

Both eyes open.


----------



## mr. green

I'm just a beginner so don't take my advise. My aiming eye would strain faster if I aim with the other eye closed; therefore, I shoot both eyes open with the other eye sort of squinting. I would like to try wearing an eye patch or just put a piece of paper to cover my glasses so I don't have to squint.


----------



## M.J

mr. green said:


> I would like to try wearing an eye patch or just put a piece of paper to cover my glasses so I don't have to squint.


"Arrr... that be a good idea, matey!"


----------



## Imperial

mr. green said:


> I would like to try wearing an eye patch or just put a piece of paper to cover my glasses so I don't have to squint.


heres an idea, lgds' shooting glasses that he "pirated" .


----------



## lightgeoduck

Imperial said:


> I would like to try wearing an eye patch or just put a piece of paper to cover my glasses so I don't have to squint.


heres an idea, lgds' shooting glasses that he "pirated" .









[/quote]

Ha not sure if you were offering a suggestion or just wanted to post a close up pick of me







... either way thanks









Yeah those are a gread pair of wileyX. the best part is the interchangable lenses either dark or clear or a combination of the two.. for the pirate effect









LGD


----------



## muddog15

i use both methods, i check my alinement with one eye but open both when i aim at the target. takes me all of a second to do .


----------



## mr. green

I'll give it a try. My wife said I look crazy wearing that patch, lol. Being inexperience, I'm still thinking of so many things when I'm shooting. It takes me a while to get warmed up. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## drfrancov

I shoot targets hammergrip. I aim with one eye closed and using the left fork as my reference. Once I am ready, I shoot with both eyes open. Seems to work for me, I can shoot a quarter from 20 feet with 1/4 and 3/8 steel ammo.


----------



## capnjoe

drfrancov said:


> I can shoot a quarter from 20 feet with 1/4 and 3/8 steel ammo.


 Good job, Franklin! When you shoot that well it doesn't matter how many eyes are open.


----------



## drfrancov

capnjoe said:


> I can shoot a quarter from 20 feet with 1/4 and 3/8 steel ammo.


 Good job, Franklin! When you shoot that well it doesn't matter how many eyes are open.
[/quote]

Thanks capnjoe...But I didn't say how many times out of I hit it, right?...Working on that now...so far 6 out of 10...Still lots of room for improvement...Plus the quarter is stationary...not like the things you and your son shoot in mid air...maybe one day!


----------



## capnjoe

drfrancov said:


> I can shoot a quarter from 20 feet with 1/4 and 3/8 steel ammo.


 Good job, Franklin! When you shoot that well it doesn't matter how many eyes are open.
[/quote]

Thanks capnjoe...But I didn't say how many times out of I hit it, right?...Working on that now...so far 6 out of 10...Still lots of room for improvement...Plus the quarter is stationary...not like the things you and your son shoot in mid air...maybe one day!
[/quote]The things we shoot are three to four feet away. A novelty.

Hitting a quarter at 20 feet is a skill. At least to me it is.


----------



## phil

I shoot with both eyes open i just look at the target and shoot


----------



## Arminius

I started off with both eyes but couldn't hit anything. Now I aim using the uppermost fork and at least hit the target now occasionally.


----------



## Carbon

This is interesting. Reading this thread I didn't realize that anyone shot rifles with both eyes open!!








And yet, I rarely aim with a slingshot, and with a handgun I don't aim either. I received a slingshot in the mail yesterday and I can not hit anything with it if I aim, yet when I shoot instinctively I can hit just about everything..


----------



## rapidray

Both eyes open. Everything in focus.


----------



## rapidray

Carbon said:


> This is interesting. Reading this thread I didn't realize that anyone shot rifles with both eyes open!! [img=[URL=http://cdn.slingshotforum.com/public/style_emoticons/default/new_shocked.gif%5DAnd]http://cdn.slingshotforum.com/public/style_emoticons/default/new_shocked.gif]And[/URL] yet, I rarely aim with a slingshot, and with a handgun I don't aim either. I received a slingshot in the mail yesterday and I can not hit anything with it if I aim, yet when I shoot instinctively I can hit just about everything.. [img=[URL=http://cdn.slingshotforum.com/public/style_emoticons/default/huh.png%5D]http://cdn.slingshotforum.com/public/style_emoticons/default/huh.png][/URL]


You use musles to close your eye lid. You want to be as comfortable as you can! Relax as much as you can.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ha! I'm new to the site, so I'm answering these polls as i come across them. Just responded to one inquiring about how many times I'd hit a (fixed) target of a certain size, from a set distance; this question is relevant because I posted for clarification that my first targets are usually moving, & after that, stationary. So with this as a follow-up, I'll tell you that I keep both eyes open whilst tracking a moving target, & one (left) closed to hone in on a stationary target with my dominant (right) eye. I keep things moving along though; once I identify something I want to hit, I'll hit it once - sometimes after a shot or two to gage adjustments - then move on to another target.


----------



## vfabrizio

i keep both open because i really don't aim its like pointing for me


----------



## Arturito

both eyes ...


----------



## dgui

Both Closed and I Hope for The Best !


----------



## Darklord

If your shooting instinctively what do you look at?


----------



## dgui

Darklord said:


> If your shooting instinctively what do you look at?


Only the target.


----------



## Darklord

So your hand just feels where to put it.


----------



## dgui

Darklord said:


> So your hand just feels where to put it.


See the video Intuitive pouch release.


----------



## AZ Stinger

This ones easy, I only got one eye so I`m gonna go with one eye open...


----------



## tradspirit

I am right eye dominant. With forks held to the right (gangster style), I usually close my left eye for a second to line up the rubbers, and then shoot with both open. With the PFS, I find that with the proximity of the tubes or bands, I simply point and shoot with both eyes open with the forks rolled over to point at the target simultaneous to my release of the pouch. I shoot all my bows with both eyes open and use multiple anchors including back tension to assure proper alignment and string release while focusing constantly on my desired point of impact. I shoot all of my scope mounted rifles/shotguns with one eye closed, skeet, trap, and point shooting with a pistol with both open. As with most things I do, as I get older I find that it "depends".


----------



## RUMBLECATZ

Right now I'm experimenting with one eye closed. I have always shot pistols and rifles and my sling shot with both eyes open. Its not going very well lol!


----------



## treefork

RUMBLECATZ said:


> Right now I'm experimenting with one eye closed. I have always shot pistols and rifles and my slingshot with both eyes open. Its not going very well lol!


Stay with it. It will come. Nothing teaches like experience.


----------



## sairaj korat

i do not aim so i just look at the target , and shoot :what: i feel it and i get bulls eye


----------



## U.S. Male

I shoot with my right eye closed even though I'm right eye dominant. The reason for that is because of Parkins disease, I can't load the pouch with my right hand, so I hold the slingshot in my right hand and that way I can load the pouch with my "good" hand.


----------



## johnthemarksman

i shoot with both open so i can see through the fork because i aim right through the middle of my top fork


----------



## Demyx

I squint with both eyes to focus on my target then i just pull back, open my eyes fully and feel when to release. I'm kind of instinctive. though sometimes that results the occasional hole in the fence or broken pot plant


----------



## claytgun

Hi I am new to this forum!

Im a right dominant eye and holds the stock of a rifle or shotgun on the right shoulder and shoot for hunting and clay pigeon shooting with both eyes open..

but when it comes for the slingshot i find it really difficult to hold the fork in my left hand so as to use my dominant eye for shooting.

I keep both eyes open for a better view and ignore my dominant eye giving importance to the left eye. ( its like a temporary switch of dominant eyes)

Once you practice this it will become second nature to (temporary switch dominant eyes with both eyes open)

Its 4 years since i regularly use a milbro classic type fork without ergo-grip and at the moment I am waiting for a pocket predator slingshot with some ergonomic grip so maybe i will be able to use the left hand to be able to used my dominant eye!!


----------



## DeadBear

I shoot firearms, bows, slingshots, drive cars, and glare at women all the same way... My left hand is as far away from body as possible holding the object while my right hand is covering my eyes 

.... But I voted both eyes open


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hi There,

Personally, I shoot rifle, pistol, bow hunting rig, and slingshot, all both eyes open; with sole exception of a scoped sniper rifle.

I am right eye dominant, but can shoot can shoot most weapons reasonable well left handed. Which depending upon realistic cover from fire, as opposed to cover from observation; can be a huge advantage when on operations.

I think this topic is a great thread to encourage real thought and discussion, of an often overlooked aspect of shooting anything.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Cjw

I shoot with both eyes closed that way my target looks the same no matter how far way it is.


----------



## Bodhisattva

I shoot both eyes open , the same as i do with a shotgun


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Both eyes opened. I just look at the target and shoot. No magic.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I shoot both ways. However with the catapult i do not know what one I like more. I'll update you when I can shoot


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

I can't see anything with both eyes opened (that sounds strange..)but if I try and focus on a far away target with a slingshot in front of my face EVERYTHING is one big blur. I shoot with my left eye closed and I get good accuracy that way


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Umm a,little off topic; but ya need both eyes to judge distance for any hope of judgeing balistics.

Regardless of how you aim.

Something to think about people, anyway.

Never seen a one eyed person without a spotter, likely regardless of perfect aim ever judge any distance without distance markers in huge letters, hit anything besides the side of a barn.

Cheers Allan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

I used to shoot with one eye opened, And one eye closed, Until i started to shoot a compound bow.

It all changed then.......

Both eyes for life LOL


----------



## Aries666

Both eyes closed 

Just joking of course both open for me.


----------



## Aefr

I can't vote. I do both depending on the application.


----------



## namazu

I both eyes open im right eye dominant and shoot lefty . i do consistantly make sure bands lineup and repeat the hieght of frame in relation to target oh i also make sure pouch is straight with the fork


----------



## flippinfool

One eye only. Aim like I do with bow, rifle, or shotgun.


----------



## Tag

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!! Here all this time I thought you were shooting with two eyes MJ. That just hues to show you, whatever works.


----------



## sandynoobhead

kind of instinctive shooting for me, I used to aim with my ttf Chinese style, but with my OTT naturals, instinctive.


----------



## Hoss

I've been shooting with both eyes closed, mybe that's why I can't hit anything. :bonk: Just joking, I shoot with my right eye open and my left eye closed.


----------

